# يا شباب اريد اي معلومة او كتاب اوبحث علي الطلاء الصناعي



## kingsteel (16 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
يا شباب اريد اي معلومة او كتاب اوبحث علي الطلاء الصناعي (التجهيز السطحي للمعادن قبل الطلاء-انواع الطلاء -وطروق الطلاء وعيوب الطلاء وطرق الكشف عليها..............وغيرها)


----------



## رمزة الزبير (18 يونيو 2010)

نرفق لكم 
Painting Inspection Level 2 and 3
يحوي معلومات جيدة ، ونأمل أن يحقق الإستفادة المطلوبة.


----------



## sgarrab (24 يونيو 2010)

*الطلاء الصناعي*

ارفق لكم كتاب عن الطلاء الصناعي


----------

